# Anna Kournikova on Late Night w/ Jimmy Fallon 3/25 @ 12:36 = Tonight



## Tele-TV

Personnaly I prefer Maria Sharapova, but I wouldn't turn down Anna.


----------



## Jimmy 440




----------



## john_fl

TTIWWP....


----------



## spartanstew

You're gonna watch a show just because it has a hot chick on it?


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Jimmy Fallon show rocks. The Roots rule! Kournikova in HD just a bonus. :new_Eyecr


----------



## trainman

spartanstew said:


> You're gonna watch a show just because it has a hot chick on it?


I watched "Charmed" solely because of Rose McGowan.

Hot chick + magic powers = decent entertainment for Trainman.


----------



## spartanstew

Man, there's a million hot chicks in the world, I can't imagine watching a TV show due to one being on there. Not to mention that almost every show on TV has at least one hot chick on it. 
Do you guys every leave the house?


----------



## phrelin

spartanstew said:


> Man, there's a million hot chicks in the world, I can't imagine watching a TV show due to one being on there. Not to mention that almost every show on TV has at least one hot chick on it.
> Do you guys ever leave the house?


!rolling


----------



## Steve Mehs

spartanstew said:


> You're gonna watch a show just because it has a hot chick on it?


I've watched Ghost Whisperer since day 1 for Jennifer Love Hewitt, don't really care much for the story lines, formulmatic plots that are Touched By An Angel meets Medium, no thanks, JLH in a low cut top, yeah baby!


----------



## ImBack234

trainman said:


> I watched "Charmed" solely because of Rose McGowan.
> 
> Hot chick + magic powers = decent entertainment for Trainman.


I don't know who's hotter, her or Alyssa Milano.:eek2:


----------



## Tele-TV

ImBack234 said:


> I don't know who's hotter, her or Alyssa Milano.:eek2:
> SNIP! QUOTE


Alyssa Milano! :grin:


----------



## Sackchamp56

Steve Mehs said:


> I've watched Ghost Whisperer since day 1 for Jennifer Love Hewitt, don't really care much for the story lines, formulmatic plots that are Touched By An Angel meets Medium, no thanks, JLH in a low cut top, yeah baby!


+1 brother


----------



## DCSholtis

ImBack234 said:


> I don't know who's hotter, her or Alyssa Milano.:eek2:


I hope your not talking about the chick in the background of the top pic who looks like Marilyn Manson. :lol:


----------



## ImBack234

DCSholtis said:


> I hope your not talking about the chick in the background of the top pic who looks like Marilyn Manson. :lol:


No differently not.


----------

